# When should I get an antral follicle scan done



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

Okay I'll try and keep this short and sweet..  Did four rounds of oe ivf with no success due to POF (only 1 - 3 follicles and always rubbish quality), went on to have DE treatment, which worked first time, was expecting twins but heartbreakingly first twin lost before the twelve week scan and second lost due to severe onset preeclampis at 27 weeks.  I swore I was done with trying to conceive but the more time that passes the more I'm thinking of jumping back in.

I have heard that sometimes a pregnancy can reset the body so I'm considering having an antral follicle scan to see if there has been any improvement as might consider IVF again, however unsure when the best time to have the scan would be.  Should it be early in my cycle or nearer towards ovulation (not sure if I'm ovulating either but trying to figure that out seperately)

Would appreciate any info/advice or tests you wise ones think I may need.  I really need to rule this in or out quickly as age is getting away from me and so is my sanity.  At the moment finding it difficult to consider DE again, but if IVF is ruled out may need to reconsider.

Thanks


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Deeosull

I'm really sorry about your twins    As far as I know it makes no difference where in your cycle you have this type of scan as they are just checking the number of follicles not to see if you're about to ovulate etc.  I've had 2 of these and been told any time is fine to have one, one time was just after ovulation and they could tell it had occurred from the left side apparently!

Good luck

Dory 
Xxx


----------

